# Steppingstone Museum



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Blame ACP for this:laughing:, he asked me about Steppingstone Museum! SSM started as a private collection that expanded to about anything from 1860 to 1930! The Museum is staffed by one paid Executive Director and about 200 volunteers! I am lucky to be a Shop Master in the Woodworking Shop where I teach, demonstrate, care for the collection and sometimes even get to make sawdust and shavings - the old fashioned way! We appeared in Tools of the Trade Magazine a few years ago.

We have part of the collection displayed as a shop that could support a framer, jointer, cabinet maker and a woodwright. The collection is primarily hand tools but we have a pedal lathe, treadle table saw (Yeah! Takes 3 people to run it!) and a treadle scroll saw on the floor. Presently, we have a good part of the planes out, including hollows and rounds, filletsters, moulding planes and a good selection of bench planes. Jointers, Fores, Jacks and Smoothers galore!

We do outreach by going to local elementary schools. My thing is using a shaving horse, draw knife, froe, club and auger to turn an 18" log into a three legged stool in about half hour (on a good day!). Check out www.bookofdreamsproject.org for a project we did.

Always happy to bend an ear about Harford County's best kept secret!:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I'll take the blame. That sounds like a place I could volunteer all day every day. I would love to see some of the old woodworking tools. Those treadle tools and the old hand planes would be great. Gotta get yourself a newer camera though. I don't think these will upload the photos too well....








No, you said 35mm, not flashpowder. Seriously though, it sounds great. If I ever find myself NE I'll have to stop in.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

If you give me warning I can lay on the 75 cent tour for you. Wade


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Highland Woodworking has an e-newsletter. We did an article for it, with photos. If you go to their site you might be able to find it. They set it up with a tour effect. Pretty good! Tools of the Trade magazine had a picture of the shop round about 2005.


----------

